# How to create a DVD recovery disc on a Netbook?



## Jodycat (May 29, 2008)

Hi everyone

Could any help me I have bought a new netbook which obviously has no CD/DVD Drive. I want to create a backup/recovery disc, when you go into it says it will take 2 blank DVD's. It then says no optical disc found. I connected it via an XSync cable to my laptop hoping I could do it this way but no! I plugged in my 500gb external hard drive hoping this was an option but it wasn't either. 

Packard Bell say a 4gb flash drive or the hard drive should work. Any ideas how I can do this? When it say no optical disc found it doesn't give you an option to browse or send it to another drive.

Many thanks Jo


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> when you go into it


Define "it"


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can attach a USB DVD drive to your NetBook to create a DVD Recovery disc set.

Alternatively, use a disk imaging tool such as Acronis True Image to backup the HD to an external HD.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If Packard Bell said a flash drive wold work, they should be able to tell you how to actually do it. The options available for creating the disks are specific to the computer manufacturer.


----------



## Jodycat (May 29, 2008)

Sorry Mumbodog - it - when you go into the Recovery Management and select create backup disc it says you need 2 blank dvds and in the Burn to option it says Unable to detect a writable optical drive. The down arrow is present but it doesn't allow you to choose another option.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jodycat (May 29, 2008)

Sorry Mumbodog - it - when you go into the Recovery Management and select create backup disc it says you need 2 blank dvds and in the Burn to option it says Unable to detect a writable optical drive. The down arrow is present but it doesn't allow you to choose another option.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If this is manufacturer recovery management software, then you will have to buy a USB DVD drive, they are $50~$60

This USB drive will also allow you to recover the PC should disaster strike.

These DVDs you will make will allow you to reinstall the OS and other software and make the PC just like it was when it left the factory.

I think it is worth the investment in the USB DVD drive.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I would contact the OEM and ask them!


----------

